# Wolfenstein: The New Order. PC, PS3, PS4, Xbox. Video Recensione



## admin (20 Maggio 2014)

Dopo tanti anni (dal 1981), torna Wolfenstein, in una versione next gen chiamata The New Order. La trama è sempre la stessa, ma migliorata ed adattata ai nostri tempi: la Germania ha vinto la seconda guerra mondiale, i nazisisti conquistano tutto il mondo ed anche lo spazio: sono loro i primi a sbarcare sulla Luna. I Beatles, per non far arrabbiare il Furher, cantano in tedesco. La pace nel mondo è data solo ed esclusivamente dallo strapotere della Germania. 


Si tratta di uno sparatutto in prima persona in cui il giocatore dovrà combattere i nazisti.

Disponibile su Pc, Playstation 3 e 4. Xbox 360 e Xbox One.


Video recensione qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2014)




----------



## Ale (22 Maggio 2014)

Non li sopporto i giochi in prima persona, non ne capisco il senso


----------

